# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات سامسونج جالكسي ايس بلس Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus

## mohamed73

سامسونج جالكسي ايس بلس الجديد وهو نسخة مطورة من Samsung Galaxy Ace يمتاز بمواصفاته المعقولة وسعره المتوسط     *Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus*   *مواصفات سامسونج جالكسي ايس بلس - Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus Specifications* الالوان
أسود     الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 3 GB
512 MB RAM
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتى 32GB    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 5 MP
إمكانية تصوير فيديو
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي       البطارية
البطارية 1300 mAh أمبير
البقاء في وضع الاستعداد في وضع 2G حتى 670 ساعة - وفي وضع 3G حتى 420 ساعة
البقاء في وضع التحديث في وضع 2G حتى 11 ساعة - وفي وضع 3G حتى 7 ساعات و 20 دقيقة     مميزات أخرى
نظام خبز الزنجبيل Android OS, v2.3
النظام مزود بواجهة TouchWiz UI
معالج بسرعة 1 GHz
معالج رسوميات Adreno 200
A-GPS
Bluetooth 3.0
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 115 جرام
شاشة TFT باللمس بحجم 3.65 انش
دقة الشاشة 320x480 pixels
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
سمك الجهاز 11.2 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 900 / 2100      *عيوب الموبايل Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus*
لا توجد كاميرا أمامية
لا توجد تفنية NFC
نظام خبز الزنجبيل أصبح نظام قديم بعد صدور ics 4     *سعر سامسونج جالكسي ايس بلس Galaxy Ace Plus - اسعار Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus prices*
سعر Galaxy Ace Plus بالدولار : تقريبا 310 دولار امريكي
سعر Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus بالجنبيه الاستراليني: 194 جنيه استرليني
سعر Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus في السعودية : تقريبا 1163 ريال سعودي
سعر Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus في مصر : تقريبا 1850 جنيه مصر
* ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء      *صور سامسونج جالكسي ايس بلس , HSamsung Galaxy Ace Plus images*    
Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus S7500

----------


## mourou

شرح ممتاز اخي .شكرا لك

----------

